# Help With Starting New Piranha Tank



## A Keller92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi im looking to start a piranha tank. Im currently looking to buy a 75g tank and put 3-6 piranhas in it is that a too small of a tank for that many and what accesories do i need?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

A Keller92 said:


> Hi im looking to start a piranha tank. Im currently looking to buy a 75g tank and put 3-6 piranhas in it is that a too small of a tank for that many and what accesories do i need?


hi you posted this in the breeding forum







you should post it in tank and equipment or piranha discussion. either way i will answer your questions . 3 would be max for a 75 at adult size and they grow fairly quick. you will need good filtration at least 700 gallons per hour. i run 1000 gph on my 75 with 3 in it ,but i sinced moved them with 4 others to a 125gal that flows over 1500 gals per hour. these fish are messy so filtration is the most important thing to worry about . heater is also needed. anymore than 3 would require a larger tank no reason to stuff fish into a tank







good luck


----------



## A Keller92 (Aug 17, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> Hi im looking to start a piranha tank. Im currently looking to buy a 75g tank and put 3-6 piranhas in it is that a too small of a tank for that many and what accesories do i need?


hi you posted this in the breeding forum







you should post it in tank and equipment or piranha discussion. either way i will answer your questions . 3 would be max for a 75 at adult size and they grow fairly quick. you will need good filtration at least 700 gallons per hour. i run 1000 gph on my 75 with 3 in it ,but i sinced moved them with 4 others to a 125gal that flows over 1500 gals per hour. these fish are messy so filtration is the most important thing to worry about . heater is also needed. anymore than 3 would require a larger tank no reason to stuff fish into a tank







good luck
[/quote]
Do you have any idea on how much the filters would cost me?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

A Keller92 said:


> Hi im looking to start a piranha tank. Im currently looking to buy a 75g tank and put 3-6 piranhas in it is that a too small of a tank for that many and what accesories do i need?


hi you posted this in the breeding forum







you should post it in tank and equipment or piranha discussion. either way i will answer your questions . 3 would be max for a 75 at adult size and they grow fairly quick. you will need good filtration at least 700 gallons per hour. i run 1000 gph on my 75 with 3 in it ,but i sinced moved them with 4 others to a 125gal that flows over 1500 gals per hour. these fish are messy so filtration is the most important thing to worry about . heater is also needed. anymore than 3 would require a larger tank no reason to stuff fish into a tank







good luck
[/quote]
Do you have any idea on how much the filters would cost me?
[/quote]
Glad youre interested in piranhas, they are fascinatiing fish.

Depending on the type of filter and its output would depend on the cost. If you dont mind spending a little extra cash, which will work out to your benefit in the long run, get a canister filter like a rena xp3 or xp4. sonic and I run rena's on our tanks and they work great. You can fill them with different kinds of media, and they are eaasy to maintain and most of all they are quite. Looking online will usually run you a better deal, if you cant afford a canister get a hang on back filter like an aquaclear 110(500gph). They are good also, but can be quite noisy at times, i have 3 of them.

Look around piranha-fury, we have alot of very useful information here, i started here when i was 15 and didnt know squat, and reading and researching everything you want to do really helps, SEARCh forum is your friend, some very good questions have been asked.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll hazard a guess that you're talking Red Bellies.
A good setup for a 75...
A good, low maintenance, easy to setup filter would be a Rena XP3 or XP4 (XP4 being a little more expensive but preferrable because it has more room for media)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10562/product.web

You'll also need a heater in the 150-200 watt range (depending on where you keep your tank and how much you need to heat the water). I can reccommend the Rena smartheater. It fits onto the intake pipe of your canister filter, cutting down on equipment clutter in your tank.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/3035/product.web

A piranha's natural habitat is rivers and streams, so it's important to replicate that environment by putting a powerhead or two in your tank to create flow. The best, imho, would be the Hydor Koraila models. Which one you pick (they vary by output) will depend on the length of your tank.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/181/product.web

What you need for lighting depends on wheather you want to do live plants or not. If so you'll need to check out the plant forum for advice on lighting/ CO2 injectors, etc (live plants can get a little pricy). If you plan on going with artificial plants whatever light that comes with the aquarium your're buying will do

You'll also need about a pound of gravel for every gallon of water to get good coverage of the bottom of your tank.
Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the only main thing your gonna have to worry about is keepin the tank clean as piranha are messy fish. Be sure to remove all uneaten food . And as far as filters go, i know they go in levels...so the one thats recommended for your size tank...dont buy that one buy the next one up, the ore filtration you have the better it is for your fishes growth and health


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would look on ebay to get your rena, fluval, aquaclear filters. that is where i have been able to find the best prices on canister filters. for example a fluval fx5 is sold at times for 300+ in most lfs however can easily be found for 200 on ebay.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not sure how far you are from south park, but theres a guy selling 2 c. filters for 60.00 , a H.O.T. Magnum for 30.00 with extra parts and something else. heres the link:

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/800235856.html


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

A Keller92 said:


> Hi im looking to start a piranha tank. Im currently looking to buy a 75g tank and put 3-6 piranhas in it is that a too small of a tank for that many and what accesories do i need?


75g I would suggest 3 adult RBPs max. For juvies, you can have about 6. As far as accessories, you will need a high capacity filter, preferably a canister or sump filter. As mentioned, piranhas are very messy and need strong filtration. do not use undergravel or UGF filter. Supplement your sump or canister with a HOB or Hang-On-Back filter to help clear out the water. Also do not select gravel that is too big in particle size since food might get into the space between the gravel and be trapped there leading to water pollution. Also you will need several nets, long tank tongs/ grabbers. Heater to keep ideal temps...hmmmmwhat else.....


----------

